# AmesPhos... You looking for some ????



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2016)

Seems the Ames Company isn't going to supply it any longer...  Sooooo, I was looking around and it seems they were using a product that was already on the market and re-labeling it.. 

Anywho.....   I found what I think is one of the original suppliers...  Used at 0.3 - 0.5% by weight in meat it holds moisture pretty darn good...   It's food grade....  Pictures are from the packaging label....

*SODIUM TRI POLY PHOSPHATE*   at Amazon


..click on pics to enlarge...













AMES PHOS SUBSTITUTE 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 13, 2016


















AMES PHOS SUBSTITUTE 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 13, 2016


















AMES PHOS SUBSTITUTE 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## whistech (Dec 13, 2016)

Dave, thank you so much for posting the link.    I have been trying to order from The Ingredient Store for about 2 years and they always say it's back ordered.    I just placed my order on Amazon.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 13, 2016)

Butcher & Packer #414 "special meat binder" is another alternative. A pound runs $6.25 and lasts a long long time. They also have 8 oz packages if you don't make sticks and summer sausage a lot.  I've been using that for about a year and love the results.  I did manage to snag one back of AmesPhos a while back but it remains unopened in my back stock.  But the B&P 414 is about 1/2 the price and I can't tell a difference in the results.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=895

PS - I made a 3 1/2 pound meatloaf the other night and added B&P #414.  Oh man was that a nice meatloaf, super moist and really held together when cut.  Ratio is 2 ounces to 25 pounds of meat which works out to 2.27 grams per pound of meat.   I ran it a little below that at 2 grams per pound and mixed with my dry ingredients for the meat loaf.  I may try it in burgers next.

So remember, it's a special MEAT binder, not a special snack stick or special summer sausage binder.  Think beyond the typical sausage!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this being used in place of kosher or sea salt?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2016)

Olecrosseyes said:


> Is this being used in place of kosher or sea salt?


Ole, morning....  No...  It's a separate additive...    If you click on the pictures in the first post, it explains how it holds moisture, does something to shrimp to "unbind" the shells from the meat for easy peeling, 

I've used it in snack sticks...  they were awesome moist when finished...   I've thought about other meats to add it to...  

Dave W used it in meat loaf...   WOW, what a great idea... I'm glad his results were a moist meat loaf...  Gives me pause to think out of the box.... I'm thinking chicken and turkey... 

Turkey injection with vegetable broth as the liquid maybe...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2016)

whistech said:


> Dave, thank you so much for posting the link.    I have been trying to order from The Ingredient Store for about 2 years and they always say it's back ordered.    I just placed my order on Amazon.


My stock is about gone... I've mailed some to members to try..   time to restock... I've written to Ames company and no one answers..    Same deal here on the stuff back ordered...


dward51 said:


> Butcher & Packer #414 "special meat binder" is another alternative. A pound runs $6.25 and lasts a long long time. They also have 8 oz packages if you don't make sticks and summer sausage a lot.  I've been using that for about a year and love the results.  I did manage to snag one back of AmesPhos a while back but it remains unopened in my back stock.  But the B&P 414 is about 1/2 the price and I can't tell a difference in the results.
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=895
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the insight...  My old pea brain is cranking out ideas now....


----------



## dward51 (Dec 14, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Dave W used it in meat loaf...   WOW, what a great idea... I'm glad his results were a moist meat loaf...  Gives me pause to think out of the box.... I'm thinking chicken and turkey...
> 
> Turkey injection with vegetable broth as the liquid maybe...


Dave,

Would that work with a solid meat as an injection?  I've only used phosphate binders on ground meats, so I have not real world experience with solid muscle meat.  Also as an injection, I have not idea where to start with a mix ratio.  It's a little over 2 grams of the very fine powder to a pound of ground meat.

If you try it, I would go on a small test piece of poultry before trying a whole bird.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Dave...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2016)

dward51 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Dave W used it in meat loaf...   WOW, what a great idea... I'm glad his results were a moist meat loaf...  Gives me pause to think out of the box.... I'm thinking chicken and turkey...
> ...


I think I've read on a turkey package that the "enhanced" ingredients include phosphates.....  I'll have to read some of those "enhanced" ingredients lists on foods, at the market....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks Dave...JJ


Hey.....  I got lucky for once.... 

Dave Ward found a good thing to look at also...


----------

